# STONFO-Bindestöcke



## Hc-Meista (20. Oktober 2011)

Hat einer von euch schon mit STONFO-Bindestöcken Erfahrungen sammeln können??
Mir gefällt ja folgender---> http://www.royalflyfishing-shop.de/bindestock-morsetto-flytec-leva-stonfo-p-418.html
Doch habe keine Ahnung, bzw kenne keinen, der schonmal einen inner Hand hatte...

mfg


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (20. Oktober 2011)

*AW: STONFO-Bindestöcke*

Moin,


der Stonfo Leva ist ein sehr hochwertiger praxistauglicher Bindestock. Mit seinen drei auswechselbaren Backen passt er auch für jede Hakengröße. Die Verarbeitung lässt nichts zu Wünschen übrig.



Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## sniperfly (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: STONFO-Bindestöcke*

[FONT=&quot]Hallo alle zusammen[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Das Thema ist zwar bereits aus  2011 aber inzwischen hat sich ja wieder einiges getan.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Ich wollte schon seit Jahren auf einen rotierenden Bindestock umsteigen, da diese Bindestock-Variante die Arbeit bei einigen Mustern doch wesentlich vereinfacht. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Ich habe in den letzten 35 Jahren auf einigen Modellen und Eigenbauten in der feststehenden Klasse gebunden. Mit denen war ich nach etlichen Optimierungen auch immer zufrieden.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Mir war dann der Aufwand für den Bau eines rotierenden Bindestock doch zu hoch.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Also mal umschauen, was es so auf dem Markt gibt.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Dabei bin ich auf den [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Stonfo[/FONT]_ _[FONT=&quot]Transformer Vise[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]   gestoßen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Der Bindestock ist aus meiner Sicht einfach perfekt !!! [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Man bekommt eigentlich 3 Bindestöcke in einem.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Das Material beim „In-Line“ Winkelkopf #1, dem Tubenkopf #3,Halterungen ,Stangen und des Korpus ist Edelstahl.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Der Schaft des Streamer-Kopfes besteht aus Aluminium.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Beide Spannköpfe #1 für kleine Fliegen und  #2 für Streamer sind aus gehärtetem Stahl.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Erstklassige Verarbeitung und sehr gute Passungen an allen Funktionsteilen, vor allem bei den Wechselköpfen für Streamer und Tuben. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Da wackelt nichts mehr als ein  paar 1/10 mm an der Spitze der Spannbacken ! [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Der Spannkopf #1 spannt  Haken von 20 – 6 bombenfest. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Hier biegt man eher den Haken auf, als dass er sich in der Spannung dreht oder löst.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Der Streamer Kopf #2  hält auch alles bis 0/2 perfekt fest.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Darüber hinaus, bei meinen 0/7 er Wallerhaken, lässt die Kraft etwas nach (liegt aber an dem relativ kleinen Spannhebel für diese “Riesenanker“). [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Wenn man den Klemmhebel verlängert, wird das mit Sicherheit etwas besser, da man mehr Spannkraft aufbringen kann. Zum Binden reicht die Kraft aber allemal aus, wenn man nicht mit 120er Deneema-Fäden Tauziehen veranstaltet.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Beim Tubenkopf sind 3 verschiedene Köpfe für die 5 Nadeln mit im Lieferumfang.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Die 3 konischen Nadeln sind nicht gehärtet. Da muss man ein bisschen aufpassen sonst verbiegen sie sich relativ leicht. Dafür brechen sie aber nicht ab, was ich eher als Vorteil ansehe. Die zylindrischen Nadeln werden über eine Klemmschraube im Schaftkörper geklemmt. Die Tuben kann man dann  über die Gewinde der Wechselköpfe 100% sicher festklemmen. Da dreht sich dann wirklich nix mehr.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Die Rotation des Grundkörpers läuft butterweich ohne Ruckeln. Der Wiederstand lässt sich über die Klemmschraube stufenlos von freidrehend bis 100 % fest einstellen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Als beste Innovation finde ich aber den Wechselmechanismus über die Kugelverriegelung.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Das gleiche System findet man als Schnellwechselsystem bei Werkzeughaltern oder sogar in Gewehrverschlüssen, wo es sich 1000 Fach bewährt hat. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Die Wechselzeit von „ca. 5 Sekunden“  von einem Kopf auf einen anderen Kopf wird man nicht unbedingt benötigen, da man ja nicht nach jeder Fliege den Stock umbaut.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Es spart aber den Einsatz von Werkzeugen, die meistens ja nie da sind, wo man sie gerade benötigt.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Toll finde ich auch, dass ein Bindegalgen mit Parachute Klemme einem Fadenhalter und einer Feder-Materialklemme gleich kostenlos mitgeliefert wird.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Am Inline-Winkelkopf und am Tubenkopf sind ebenfalls kleine Fadenhalter montiert an denen man den Bindefaden hinter der Fliege abhängen kann. Am Streamerkopf ist auch ein Gewinde für diese praktische Hilfe vorhanden, so dass man auch hier die Möglichkeit hat einen der Fadenhalter dort einzubauen. Der Streamerkopf lässt sich sogar um 90° gedreht einbauen um noch mehr Variationsmöglichkeiten zu haben. [/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Alles in Allem mal wieder ein tolles hochinnovatives Produkt von Stonfo, wie so viele der anderen kleinen Helferchen.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Seinen Preis ist er aus meiner Sicht auf jeden Fall wert. [/FONT]

  Auf YouTube gibt´s sogar einen Film zu dem Thema, der mich dann überzeugt hat. 
  [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72ZVsnns_rI[/FONT]


----------



## drehteufel (16. Dezember 2016)

*AW: STONFO-Bindestöcke*

Schönes Review, ich hatte den Transformer kurz und habe jetzt den Elite...praktisch baugleich, aber ohne Schnellwechselkupplung. Bei der hat mich das leichte Spiel in der Kupplung gestört, was ich auch beim Binden wahrgenommen habe.
P/L-technisch ist der Transformer aber echt super.


----------



## rxstx rxt (17. Dezember 2016)

*AW: STONFO-Bindestöcke*

Ich binde nun ein gutes Jahr auf dem Transformer und bin nach wie vor sehr zufrieden.  Der ist schon sehr gut durchdacht.


----------

